

Chirper: A real time tweet search engine (written in Scala) using LinkedIn stack - yarapavan
https://github.com/javasoze/chirper

======
yarapavan
LinkedIn blog post that explains the technology stack in some detail:

[http://sna-projects.com/blog/2011/02/build-a-distributed-rea...](http://sna-
projects.com/blog/2011/02/build-a-distributed-realtime-tweet-search-system-in-
no-time-part-12/)

